# Supermarket and shopping.



## kishan

Guys just wanna know. Which supermarket the people shop most and which one is the cheapest one. It will be helpful to immigrant to australia. Thanks. Cheers!!!!

kishan


----------



## CollegeGirl

Hi Kishan - This question seems more suited to our Cost of Living forum, so I'm moving it there.  Thanks!


----------



## jory

thanks kishan good topic


----------



## nemesis

You could drop by MarketCity at south perth somewhere in Canning Vale.
I prefer to shop in bulk with fresh food and it's extremely cheap.
Bought granny smith apples like 30pcs at AUD5/pallet. Peach at AUD5/box @ 20 pcs.
Potatoes whole bag like 99cents?wow....
I bought a whole week fresh food is like less than AUD40 with fish and meat. I guess for me is cheap, i don't know is there any places could beat these price. Feel free to comment.


----------



## kishan

Ya at first let us talk about Sydney and goes to Melbourne followed by Brisbane and Perth. And other cities.

kishan


----------



## Mish

I shop at Aldi, which is good for the basic item and doesn't have alot of variety but it will save you money. For the items that you can't get at Aldi I then go to Coles or Woolies. If you are going to Coles or Woolies make sure you sign up for Flybuys for Coles and Everyday rewards for Woolies. You will collect points for those cards when you shop and then you can get gift cards after you get so many points.


----------



## Editor

Has the rise in the price of food and goods reflected the rate of inflation in Australia?

The Reserve Bank of Australia believes that inflation will be around 2.25% at the end of the year, down from an earlier forecast of 2.5%.


----------



## kishan

Editor said:


> Has the rise in the price of food and goods reflected the rate of inflation in Australia?
> 
> The Reserve Bank of Australia believes that inflation will be around 2.25% at the end of the year, down from an earlier forecast of 2.5%.


Yes it do. As long as economy is growing according to it.

kishan


----------



## nemesis

I think 2.25% is relatively reasonable. Compared to backhome, we have like 5-7% inflation every year!


----------



## louiseb

hello i think it depends were you live most states have an Aldi here in perth we dont, ive heard in Australia there very cheap so maybe you could check your state to see if one is available. 

louise


----------



## onederland

In WA we have IGA which is in most suburbs. There are big ones as well as little ones scattered around. 

Every state has the big Coles & Woolworths who are always competing against each other so you can find some good grocery specials if you keep your eye on the weekly catalogue. There is usually one of these or sometimes both of them in all big shopping centres. 

There's also a lot of independent fruit and vegetable shops around. There's a great big one in Baldivis - I believe it's called the Spud Shed. I think it's still running? I haven't been there in a long time but it's huge and has great prices on veggies and fruits. Another good one in Malibu near Safety Bay. Last time I was there they had a nice small range of organic fruits and veggies as well.


----------

